# Camcorder tape head cleaning



## pollyprincess (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a Canon ZR 65 MC and purchased it in late 2003. I use it ony on occasion, birthdays, holidays...
Anyway I started having video problems and could't get anything on the screen when I would turn the camer on to take video. I talked to someone at Radio Shack and they said to get a tape head cleaner, which I did, and and that it should be cleaned frequently.
The cleaner says not to use more than 4 times at a sitting and I used it 3 times and it worked. I took the camera out again today and got no picture and had to clean it 2 more times. 
So, how often do I need to be running this? And, is there anything stronger I can use because clearly I have serious dirt in there! 

Thanks in advance for any and all help!!!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

My advice is to not use the tape head cleaner, which is probably an abraisive type.

I would be taking the camera to a service centre that cleans VCR heads, and get it done professionally. 

Otherwise you will probably be up for a new head, very very soon. That may be worth more than the economic value of the camera.

I also have a suspicion that the "dirty head" may not be the real reason, something else may be the real culprit.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Cleaned frequently---thats the kiss of death. How many hours do you have on that camera? You can destroy the heads by running the cleaning tape through too many times. Its extremely abrasive. 

Okay, your heads might be shot. One cleaning with a decent head cleaner is all it should take. The other issue is that you could have some bad tape that is leaving residue. What kind of mini-dv tape are you using?

By the way, I have professional cameras and I run Sony head cleaner tape through it only when necessary. This is just a couple of times during the life of the heads.


----------



## pollyprincess (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks! I have about 6 hours on the camera, I really haven't used it much or for too long a period of time. I'm using good quality tape too.
The problem started with the picture getting a bit jumpy sometimes when I would be filming and then sometimes the picture would kind of "melt" and then jump back to normal. Finally, Christmas morning, yes... a perfect time for a problem, I got no picture at all through my view finder or pop out screen. After fooling around with it I finally got a picture. Then once more, hours before I delivered my second child it acted up again and I was unable to get a picture at all. Yes, I was fooling around with my camera while in labor in a hospital bed!!!!
When I used the cleaner 3 times the picture was back and I was able to film, and then 5 days later I went to use the camer and I once again had no picture until I ran the cleaner 2 more times. So, I've basically killed my head is what you're saying????

Ugh, how bad do you think it is? Now I have to find someone to repair it. Hmmm, that sounds time consuming!!!
Thanks again..........


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Okay, if you have only six hours on the camera, there is still a good chance that you are still under warranty. First thing is, what is the make and model number of the camera and where do you live (close to what city if you live in the country).


----------



## pollyprincess (Apr 5, 2007)

It's a Canon NTSC ZR 65 MC mini DV purchased in December of 2003. I live in Baltimore.
Can you help me????

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Its out of warranty and there is a good chance that repairs will run so much that you might as well just buy a new camera. Here is the closest Canon repair facility. You might call them, describe the problem and get some sense of how much they charge to repair it.

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...Act&functionid=2&fcategoryid=227&modelid=9739


----------

